# Friendliest hunt in the Midlands?



## Frumpoon (7 July 2013)

As above really...would love to go Cubbing or hound exercise this year to start with...who reckons they are with the friendliest hunt in the Midlands? Would there be anybody to babysit me to start with?


----------



## Sherston (7 July 2013)

You may need to be a bit more specific! Like a providing a county or something to narrow it down a bit.

I must be getting bored with no hunting responding to random posts now, anyhow horses coming back in end of next week. Just as the flies are out as ever.

Good luck, it will be worth it.

Sherston


----------



## Hoof_Prints (7 July 2013)

I am in the midlands (East/West border) and hoping to go hunting this season. My friends go with the Atherstone, so it's the only one I know around here! not sure where to go though.


----------



## CrazyMare (7 July 2013)

What is your nearest town!? Just to help narrow it down...

I am near Loughborough, and I could easily hunt with the Atherstone, South Notts, Quorn or Belvoir. I could push it out to Meynell and South Staffs if they are this way, Cottesmore and Fernie would be doable for a day. To head south rather than cross ways, I could touch the north country of Bicester with Whaddon Chase, or north I could go to the Rockwood Harriers.....

Start to add in bloodhound packs, and I could go to the Readyfield Bloodhounds, Cranwell or Four Shires....

So as you can tell, a town would help!


----------



## jess_asterix (8 July 2013)

A bit more local and we can help more


----------



## Kat (5 August 2013)

The four shires are a lovely and very welcoming bunch.


----------



## clippi (5 August 2013)

An unashamed post hijack
I'm based near Newport/Market Drayton and fancy hunting over the winter (I went once many years ago with the Four shires bloodhounds, when I lived in Staffordshire) and I'm wondering which would be the best hunt for me to contact about getting out with them.
Any recommendations?


----------



## Lizzie66 (6 August 2013)

clippi said:



			An unashamed post hijack
I'm based near Newport/Market Drayton and fancy hunting over the winter (I went once many years ago with the Four shires bloodhounds, when I lived in Staffordshire) and I'm wondering which would be the best hunt for me to contact about getting out with them.
Any recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

You are on the edge of either the North Shropshire (west/north) or the Albrighton/Albrighton Woodland (just merged - east/south) and not too far from the North Staffs (north/east)

We follow the North Shropshire and have always found them to be friendly. The Albrighton's have just merged so each side will be expecting to see new faces, so that might be a good thing and from what I've heard the North Staffs are friendly but not for the faint hearted !


----------



## clippi (6 August 2013)

Lizzie66 said:



			You are on the edge of either the North Shropshire (west/north) or the Albrighton/Albrighton Woodland (just merged - east/south) and not too far from the North Staffs (north/east)

We follow the North Shropshire and have always found them to be friendly. The Albrighton's have just merged so each side will be expecting to see new faces, so that might be a good thing and from what I've heard the North Staffs are friendly but not for the faint hearted !
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. It was North Shrops and The Albrighton that I was looking at. I'm too scared to hunt with North Staffs, ideally would prefer more open ground as I don't fancy huge fences. Think I'll drop the above 2 hunts a line


----------



## L&M (6 August 2013)

Have done some days with both and from a limited experience, preferred the Albrighton. Nothing wrong with the North, but found the Albrighton more friendly and the obstacles less scary.

Of course if I could persuade you to cross the border into Powys, I subscribe to the Tanatside who are the are the friendliest....!


----------



## spacefaer (6 August 2013)

I hunted with both the N Staffs and the N Shrops last season - both packs were really welcoming - in terms of rider frighteners,  take advice from the Hon Sec and pick your meets - had a fab day with the N Staffs, jumped loads - all hunt jumps- ,  really open country and small fields.  Finished the day over some of the Brand Hall BE course 

Went out with the Albrighton/Woodland last season on the last day before the packs merged and found them reasonably friendly. Barely jumped more than 2'9 all day but massive amount of queuing for hunt jumps in the corner of fields


----------



## jess_asterix (7 August 2013)

I hunt with the now Albrighton & Woodland hunt and they are a really friendly bunch with nothing too scary to jump !!


----------



## DanielleP (8 August 2013)

Maybe I should move to the Midlands to go hunting! I put a very similar thread on yesterday but for the south east and not a single reply. Very jealous of the poster and her friendly midlands hunters!


----------



## mickeyfinn1 (9 August 2013)

I hunted and was a professional whipper in at the albrighton woodland and can recommend the 'new pack' albrighton & woodland as being very friendly and inviting as well as having a fantastic pack of hounds which are sure to give you a very gd days hunting. Newport would be within there country to and may meets easily accessible for you. hope that helps you


----------



## clippi (9 August 2013)

That's great thanks. I've been in contact with the Albrighton (who were very helpful) and I'm aiming to get out with them for some Autumn hunting to see how we get on. Roll on Autumn


----------



## jess_asterix (12 August 2013)

clippi said:



			That's great thanks. I've been in contact with the Albrighton (who were very helpful) and I'm aiming to get out with them for some Autumn hunting to see how we get on. Roll on Autumn 

Click to expand...

They have also started hound exercise on horses now if you wanted to get out and meet a few people


----------



## clippi (12 August 2013)

Yes I had an email from them today. Hopefully I'll get out to a couple


----------

